# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Arancini

## Angela

I love risotto or any cooked rice, I love gooey cheese, I love ragu, and I love fried foods.

It's a match made in heaven: arancini. 

Everyone has their own recipe, but this one looks quite good.



My mother made fried rice balls from leftover risotto, but she didn't put ragu or mozzarella in them. Still good, though.



https://listentosicilyblog.files.wor...iani.jpg?w=736

----------

